# Wein einfrieren?



## Geraetefetischist (12. März 2006)

Blöde Frage, oder?

Aber mal als Hintergrund, ich trinke zuhause eher gar nichts, koche aber ab und an auch mit Alkohol. U.a. mit Wein, weil das zu Fisch ja ganz gut passt.
Blöderweise hält der nicht ewig wenn er einmal offen ist.

Derzeit steht hier ne fast volle Flasche Weisswein, und kein allzuschlechter. Wird mir der jetzt schlecht, oder ist es Möglich die Reste als Eiswürfel einzufrieren und nen anderes mal wieder zum kochen einzusetzen???

Wär doch schade jedesmal fast ne Flasche wegzugiessen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Haha sowas habe ich ja noch nie gehört! Also ob der schlecht wir weiss ich nicht! Aber ne geile Idee. Ich würde den einfach mal trinken oder in den nächsten Tagen verkochen! Weissweinsahnesose mit Karpern ist doch ne leckere sache!

Also einfrieren würde ich den nicht!

Gruß Robert


----------



## honeybee (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Suuuuuuper Frage Holger #6 denn gerade bei Wild und Lamm nehme ich auch gerne etwas Wein für die Soße. Doch leider trinkt bei uns niemand so gerne Wein und den Rest schütte ich meist weg....... Das Wild und Lamm essen Sie jedoch gerne.....

Bin ja mal auf die Antworten gespannt


----------



## Lachsy (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

hier wird auch drüber diskutiert
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme80/article1896173.html

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Mr. Lepo (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Hi Holger,
folgendes hab ich auf der Knorr Hp gefunden :q . 
Ich denke aber, dass Dir unsere Boardköche da genaueres zu sagen können  

Gruß Dietmar



*Weinreste einfrieren*
Weinreste nicht wegschütten. In einen Eiswürfelbehälter füllen und einfrieren. So hat man immer einige Weinwürfel zum Verbessern und Abschmecken von Speisen.

Quelle:


----------



## netzeflicker (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Hallo Ihr lieben, das mit dem Wein ist zum Kochen kein Problem, aber wirklich nur für die Küchen, denn Wein einmal eingefroren verliert, weil nicht Schock gefroren, seinen Alkohol und damit einen sehr wichtigen Geschmaksträger was jedoch in der Küche nicht weiter von belang ist solange der Wein verkocht, oder zum Sorbet verarbeitet wird. Was hingegend überhaupt nicht geht ist Weincreme da muss der Alkohol erhalten sein. Probiert es ruhig einmal aus. Von Topp hits gibt es Eiswürfelschläuche damit funktioniert das einfrieren tadellos. 
WARNUNG NIEMALS BIER EINFRIEREN ES SCHMÄCKT FÜRCHTERLICH!!!!!!!


----------



## robi_N (12. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Wer friert denn Bier ein? :v 

Kann jawohl nicht wahr sein! Banausen!


----------



## netzeflicker (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Nein nein  das war nur eine Warnung es ist uns im letzte Heißen Sommer 2003 Passiert, als wir schnell ein Kühles Bierchen verdrücken wollten und keine Gedult mehr hatten. Da kam eine auf die Idee mit Tockeneis  ein 5 Liter Partiyfass zu Kühlen, das geht superschnell und schmeckt wenn es zu lange damit gegühlt wird nur noch sch...e.
Allzeit Petri Heil


----------



## Timmy (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*



			
				netzeflicker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr lieben, das mit dem Wein ist zum Kochen kein Problem, aber wirklich nur für die Küchen, denn Wein einmal eingefroren verliert, weil nicht Schock gefroren, seinen Alkohol und damit einen sehr wichtigen Geschmaksträger was jedoch in der Küche nicht weiter von belang ist solange der Wein verkocht, oder zum Sorbet verarbeitet wird. Was hingegend überhaupt nicht geht ist Weincreme da muss der Alkohol erhalten sein. Probiert es ruhig einmal aus. Von Topp hits gibt es Eiswürfelschläuche damit funktioniert das einfrieren tadellos.
> !!!!!!!



Stimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wenn man gute Soßenfonds eingefroren hat und Weineiswürfel ist eine gute Soße in Minutenschnelle gemacht. Hab auch nix gegen gefrorene Kräuter!
Natürlich geht nichts über wirklich frische Ware.


----------



## chinook (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*



			
				netzeflicker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr lieben, das mit dem Wein ist zum Kochen kein Problem, aber wirklich nur für die Küchen, denn Wein einmal eingefroren verliert, weil nicht Schock gefroren, seinen Alkohol und damit einen sehr wichtigen Geschmaksträger was jedoch in der Küche nicht weiter von belang ist solange der Wein verkocht, oder zum Sorbet verarbeitet wird. Was hingegend überhaupt nicht geht ist Weincreme da muss der Alkohol erhalten sein. Probiert es ruhig einmal aus. Von Topp hits gibt es Eiswürfelschläuche damit funktioniert das einfrieren tadellos.
> WARNUNG NIEMALS BIER EINFRIEREN ES SCHMÄCKT FÜRCHTERLICH!!!!!!!


... und dann das ...



			
				netzeflicker schrieb:
			
		

> Nein nein das war nur eine Warnung es ist uns im letzte Heißen Sommer 2003 Passiert, als wir schnell ein Kühles Bierchen verdrücken wollten und keine Gedult mehr hatten. Da kam eine auf die Idee mit Tockeneis ein 5 Liter Partiyfass zu Kühlen, das geht superschnell und schmeckt wenn es zu lange damit gegühlt wird nur noch sch...e.
> Allzeit Petri Heil


Bitte, bitte sagt mir schnell, dass das nicht wahr ist. Meine Augen schmerzen. Der Kopf auch.


-chinoook


----------



## Uwe_H (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Was gerne eingefroren wird ist neuer Wein!!! Ich wohne ja mitten in einem Weinanbaugebiet, eben in der Pfalz...es kommen gerade im Hebrst oft Gäste und kaufen Kanisterweise Neuen Wein, ich habe mich mal mit jemanden unterhalten, da wurde mir erzählt, dass es in deren Familie Tradition ist, am Heiligen Abend Zwiebelkuchen und Neuen Wein zu trinken, er friert den Most Kanisterweise ein, die Gärung wird gestoppt, und kurz vor Weihnachten holt er die Kanister raus und taut den Most wieder auf...die Leute sind begeistert, ich habs noch nicht probiert, ich trinke sowieso lieber den alten Wein!!!

Aber warum sollte das Einfrieren von Weinresten zum Kochen nicht funktionieren??? Du kannst ja auch Fondsreste oder Sossenreste einfrieren, Eiswürfelbeutel (die Schläuche von Melitta!!!) befüllen und ab dafür!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*



> denn Wein einmal eingefroren verliert, weil nicht Schock gefroren, seinen Alkohol


Also beim Schockfrosten würde das gehen?

Wieso kann der aber, wenn er luftdicht in eiswürfelbeutel eingepackt wird seinen Alkohol verlieren? Der Alkohol kann ja eigentlich nicht weg...

Ich werds jedenfalls mal probieren mit dem einfrieren. Mehr als Platz in der Truhe kann ich ja nicht verlieren...



> er friert den Most Kanisterweise ein, die Gärung wird gestoppt


 Nun, damit werden wohl die Hefen gekillt, weitergären wird der auch vermutlich nie wieder. Das wäre mir dann wohl doch eher etwas Komisch...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Uwe_H (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, damit werden wohl die Hefen gekillt, weitergären wird der auch vermutlich nie wieder. Das wäre mir dann wohl doch eher etwas Komisch...
> 
> Just Monsters
> Holger



Naja, der soll ja auch nicht weitergären...der wird aufgetaut und sofort verzehrt!!!


----------



## claudius (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Hi!

Habe hier einen pragmatischen Tipp:

Kauf´ den Wein bei uns im Schwäbischen, da gibt es auch 0,2l-Flaschen - gerade recht für eine Soße. Ansonsten: Lad´ die Nachbarn (oder mich) ein, die kriegen die Flasche vermutlich schon leer....

Im Ernst, ich würde eben einfach soviel Soße kochen wie man mit einer Flasche Wein hinkriegt und lieber die Einfrieren. Geht besser als mit Wein und spart wesentlich mehr Zeit, da eine fertige Soße aufgetaut mehr nützt als Wein aufgetaut und dann wieder Soße machen. Fakt ist: Offen und nicht verwertet kannst Du drauf warten, bis Dein klasse Wein schlecht wird, und das muß ja nun wirklich nicht sein! Schließlich hat sich irgendein Winzer mal richtig Mühe gegeben dafür. Du würdest es dem auch krumm nehmen, wenn Du mit einem frischen Fisch den Wein bezahlst und der läßt ihn dann vergammeln.


----------



## esox_105 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Aus dem Wein, kann man ja auch noch Essig machen |kopfkrat .


----------



## fiskes (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

Hi
sicher kann man den Wein einfrieren, wir machen das immer im Eiswürfelbereiter. Er friehrt auch ein, da er keinen so hohen Alkoholgehalt hat. 
Und der Alkohol bleibt erhalten, nur zum Trinken ist er geschmacklich nicht mehr so geeignet, aber für Sossen immer noch gut.
Robert


----------



## Hechthunter21 (13. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

#hRobert ich denke der Fachmann spricht dann von "Kristallisiertem Verhalten"
bei den Hoch %Vol. Getränken!


----------



## chippog (15. März 2006)

*AW: Wein einfrieren?*

bei vielen etwas ungewoehnlichen kuechenfragen ist es natuerlich von vorteil einen fachmann an der hand zu haben, der mal eben schnell antwortet. dies ist aber genau in der entsprechenden situation in der kueche fast nie moeglich. mein tipp: wenn es sich nicht um all zu teure zutaten handelt oder wenn das vorhaben nicht zu leicht ungesunde lebensmittel produziert(!), einfach ausprobieren obs funktioniert. zum einen kriegt ihr so sowohl mehr erfahrung alsauch mehr sicherheit im umgang mit lebensmitteln. solche sachen wie graved laks/gravad lax, matjes und andere reifungsprozesse bieten sich demnach nicht so sehr zum eigenen experimentieren sondern ehr zum ausprobieren erprobter rezepte an. an sonsten hau rein mit dem wein ins eisfach und schreib mal, welche erfahrung du damit gemacht hast. ich selber tendiere auch mehr zum mehr sosse machen und einfrieren, doch manchmal ist ja eben dafuer keine zeit und aehnliches. chipp


----------

